# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Chat >  Iahé, magnifique minette - Lyon (69)

## Asso Croc Blanc

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Iahé
*Type:* Chat de Maison
						
						
*Sexe:* Femelle
*Âge:* 9 ans 1 mois 
*N° d'identification:* n°siret : 534468 012 0001
*Stérilisé ?* Oui
*Compatible :* 
						
						
						 Chats,
						
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 69 - Rhône
*Situation :* En famille d'accueil








Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Acceptés
*Familles d'accueil:* Non souhaitées





 *Iahé* est une minette née fin 2013


Elle a une robe brillante et des grands yeux magnifiques ! D'un tempérament craintif a son arrivé elle garde encore une grande méfiance avec l'être humain. Il faudra un peu de patience pour continuer le chemin qui l'emmène vers "totale confiance"!
En revanche c'est une parfaite copine pour ses congénères, elle est très maternelle et protectrice.
Iahé ne connait pas les chiens.


Visible en famille d'accueil sur Millery (69)

----------


## Annabelle27

::  ::

----------


## GADYNETTE

vite une famille pour la belle

----------


## doriant



----------


## Asso Croc Blanc

Toujours à l'adoption                         
Envoyez un mail à adoptions.crocblanc@gmail.com si vous êtes intéressés

----------


## Asso Croc Blanc

Toujours à l'adoption 						
Envoyez un mail à adoptions.crocblanc@gmail.com si vous êtes intéressés

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## Asso Croc Blanc

Toujours à l'adoption 						
Envoyez un mail à adoptions.crocblanc@gmail.com si vous êtes intéressés

----------


## Asso Croc Blanc

Toujours à l'adoption 						
Envoyez un mail à adoptions.crocblanc@gmail.com si vous êtes intéressés

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------

